# BAD Webcomics



## Judge Spear (Jul 24, 2012)

Comics I should avoid. I have yet to see a good webcomic reviewer site besides Bad Webcomic Wiki, but that one is really unprofessional to me.
I put this in off topic because I'm not just talking about strictly bad furry comics. And I'm actually asking you all because I don't know myself of many comics and if I come across something, I want to say to myself "ok, I'm told this one SUCKS."

So how about it?


----------



## Spatel (Jul 24, 2012)

Questionable Content


----------



## Dokid (Jul 24, 2012)

well art wise and plot wise I would avoide furthia high. Mainly since everyone looks like cookiecut out character. 

plot wise...it's..confusing and boring


----------



## Criminal Scum (Jul 24, 2012)

Nobody mention twokinds. Twokinds is the best webcomic ever ever ever


----------



## Judge Spear (Jul 24, 2012)

Spatel said:


> Questionable Content



Holy Hell. That comic has been going on forever! But, I'll take your word for it. Care to explain it's flaws?


----------



## RedFoxTwo (Jul 24, 2012)

Pachi-O said:


> Holy Hell. That comic has been going on forever! But, I'll take your word for it. Care to explain it's flaws?


It's... it's... it's just _not funny_. Not even a bit. Nor is it entertaining or insightful.

As far as I can tell, its only fanbase is physics majors with no lives.


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Jul 24, 2012)

Jack. Lot's of pointless gore, painful to look at artstyle, somehow brings rape into every situation, and tries to be deep even though the creator clearly has no understanding of the human condition. Oh, and in its 10+year run is still talking down to its audience.


----------



## Judge Spear (Jul 24, 2012)

Butterflygoddess16 said:


> Jack. Lot's of pointless gore, painful to look at artstyle, somehow brings rape into every situation, and tries to be deep even though the creator clearly has no understanding of the human condition. Oh, and in its 10+year run is still talking down to its audience.



I heard about Jack from Bad Webcomics Wiki. Looked stupid.


----------



## Spatel (Jul 24, 2012)

RedFoxTwo said:


> It's... it's... it's just _not funny_. Not even a bit. Nor is it entertaining or insightful.
> 
> As far as I can tell, its only fanbase is physics majors with no lives.



So is Dresden Codak's fanbase, but at least that comic is well-drawn.


----------



## Judge Spear (Jul 24, 2012)

I can contribute to my own thread right? :V

The worst I've seen are Rascals, Heartcore, and Las Lindas. Las Lindas however has decent art going for it. Very good art to my simple standards actually. Nice and clean with some great vivid colors. And meh, boobs don't save shit, but they're always nice to look at when somewhat well done.

Rascals and Heartcore though?

Actually, Better Days goes in the same boat as LL, but it's forever keelhauled. :/


----------



## Lobar (Jul 24, 2012)

Better Days.


----------



## Kahoku (Jul 24, 2012)

Lobar said:


> Better Days.


Original Life.


----------



## Vukasin (Jul 24, 2012)

Lobar said:


> Better Days.





Kijha said:


> Original Life.


I actually like these two :I

They aren't fantastic or anything, but I still enjoy them nonetheless.


----------



## ScaredToBreathe (Jul 24, 2012)

The worst webcomic is one that has a good thing going, then the artist gets busy and it's just filler filler filler until they finally decide to "go on hiatus" forever.
*cough*CATENA*cough*


----------



## Aden (Jul 24, 2012)

Pachi-O said:


> Heartcore



*looks it up*

what the fuck am I reading


----------



## Gryphoneer (Jul 24, 2012)

Just say all furry comics except Housepets and Lackadaisy and be done with it.


----------



## Dokid (Jul 24, 2012)

Gryphoneer said:


> Just say all furry comics except Housepets and Lackadaisy and be done with it.



what about cheap thrills?


----------



## Gryphoneer (Jul 24, 2012)

Meh.


----------



## Spatel (Jul 24, 2012)

All self-described furry comics are bad unless someone knows something I don't.

There are comics with anthro casts that are good though... like Dave Kelly's lizard.


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Jul 25, 2012)

Gryphoneer said:


> Meh.



I can see where you're coming from, but I must say much more has gone down in that comic than Lackadaisy. (And I love em both)


----------



## Conn1496 (Jul 25, 2012)

Do not even get me started... I know too many shitty webcomics.
Theres "Suicide for hire", "CTRL + ALT + DEL", "Jack (All 50 of them, because god knows how many shitey comics have that title.)"... That's just to name a few. :| I could go on, but there's really just too many.


----------



## Spatel (Jul 25, 2012)

Ctrl+Alt+Del is atrocious.


----------



## Judge Spear (Jul 25, 2012)

I heard Chugsworth Academy was pretty bad too. And yes Aden, that comic is miserable.



Gryphoneer said:


> Just say all furry comics except Housepets and Lackadaisy and be done with it.



That's specifically why I asked for furry and non furry.



Spatel said:


> Ctrl+Alt+Del is atrocious.



Oh my fuck. I see people post pages of it here and there. They have the most generic game related "jokes". One of the vapid characters took his girlfriend to an arcade to propose to her with a quarter in a ring box. I wanted to scream. Art is terribad too.


----------



## Yevon (Jul 25, 2012)

http://concessioncomic.com/
read it all, still have no clue what he was trying to do...
I havent read a *good* furry comic but there is some enjoyable ones


----------



## Conn1496 (Jul 25, 2012)

Pachi-O said:


> I heard Chugsworth Academy was pretty bad too. And yes Aden, that comic is miserable.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bet you that suicide for hire is worse. You think Buckley's got words? This guy's got verbal diarhea. :|


----------



## Ozriel (Jul 25, 2012)

Dokid said:


> what about cheap thrills?



Cheap thrills is one of the decent furry webcomics that isn't "pants on head" retarded. 
I don't know about Housepets...so..

There's also a webcomic I remember being advertized at nekocon a few years back that involved werewolves...Ermmm...Peter is the Wolf or something.

I am not a fan of webcomics that use sex in order to snatch in readers, but I am biased.


----------



## Judge Spear (Jul 25, 2012)

Conn1496 said:


> Bet you that suicide for hire is worse. You think Buckley's got words? This guy's got verbal diarhea. :|



MMMM! And Buckley is bad. I want to see this, but if it's worse than his crap than shit!!


----------



## ScaredToBreathe (Jul 25, 2012)

Aden said:


> *looks it up*
> 
> what the fuck am I reading



Did the same thing. Had the exact same reaction.
Except I vomited.


----------



## Dokid (Jul 26, 2012)

Ozriel said:


> Cheap thrills is one of the decent furry webcomics that isn't "pants on head" retarded.
> I don't know about Housepets...so..
> 
> There's also a webcomic I remember being advertized at nekocon a few years back that involved werewolves...Ermmm...Peter is the Wolf or something.
> ...



Consession used to be an okay webcomic then they did that to attract more viewers...

I mean sure it gets you more viewers but it's a cheap way to do it.


----------



## Bipolar Bear (Jul 26, 2012)

Hmmmm... I think everyone here has already listed my most hated comics:

Suicide for Hire.
Jack.
Heartcore.
Buckley.

The only ones I will ever read are: Original Life, Lackadaisy and Cheap Thrills.


----------



## Dokid (Jul 26, 2012)

Bipolar Bear said:


> Hmmmm... I think everyone here has already listed my most hated comics:
> 
> Suicide for Hire.
> Jack.
> ...



I've never read Lackadaisy

but could I ask why you wouldn't read them?


----------



## Bipolar Bear (Jul 26, 2012)

Dokid said:


> I've never read Lackadaisy
> 
> but could I ask why you wouldn't read them?



Oh, sorry. I meant the ONLY ones I will ever read. Still just a tad bit tired.


----------



## Aleu (Jul 27, 2012)

Concession started out good but then it went downhill as soon as plot happened.


----------



## Heliophobic (Jul 28, 2012)

CAD.

Where's the joke, Fuckley?


----------



## Aleu (Jul 28, 2012)

So what exactly is the issue with Better Days or Original Life?


----------



## Gryphoneer (Jul 28, 2012)

Nothing if you're into stupid Red State fascist propaganda or big glimpses into a seriously demented mind.


----------



## Aleu (Jul 28, 2012)

Gryphoneer said:


> Nothing if you're into stupid Red State fascist propaganda or big glimpses into a seriously demented mind.



Not seein' it.


----------



## CrazyLee (Jul 28, 2012)

Aleu said:


> So what exactly is the issue with Better Days or Original Life?



Nothing really.

If you ignore the incest, the "all black people are hyenas/violent savages", the subtle right-wing Ann Rand libertarianism that most older popfurs seem to spew nowadays.


----------



## Aleu (Jul 28, 2012)

CrazyLee said:


> Nothing really.
> 
> If you ignore the incest, the "all black people are hyenas/violent savages", the subtle right-wing Ann Rand libertarianism that most older popfurs seem to spew nowadays.


Incest was like...one arc and was referenced a few times after that. I can see hyenas being black people, ok fine. Not seeing why that's such a big fucking issue though. Same with the incest really.

Seriously I think you guys look waaayyyy to much into this shit


----------



## Gryphoneer (Jul 28, 2012)

Aleu said:


> Seriously I think you guys look waaayyyy to much into this shit


What else would one of his fanboys say?


----------



## Aleu (Jul 28, 2012)

Gryphoneer said:


> What else would one of his fanboys say?



Clarification would be really awesome.


----------



## Greyscale (Jul 28, 2012)

I read CAD out of habit, but it is pretty damn mediocre.


The only comics I can think of that were terrible are Concession and Furthia. >.<


----------



## Hakar Kerarmor (Jul 29, 2012)

Aleu said:


> Clarification would be really awesome.



"U don't haye it like I do!!1 Omg fanboy!!111"


----------



## Dokid (Jul 29, 2012)

Greyscale said:


> I read CAD out of habit, but it is pretty damn mediocre.
> 
> 
> The only comics I can think of that were terrible are Concession and Furthia. >.<



Whats worse with Furthia is that he ALWAYS takes a Hiatus break....Always. So it's not even continuous like Concession was. 

The art though could use work in Furthia but Concession's artwork is decent.


----------



## Ikrit (Jul 29, 2012)

does homestuck count?


----------



## Criminal Scum (Jul 29, 2012)

I tried reading Homestuck, but after the tenth time travel I just said, "Fuck it."


----------



## Ilayas (Jul 29, 2012)

Aleu said:


> So what exactly is the issue with Better Days or Original Life?


The comic it's self has ok writing and art won't claim either or amazingly good or amazingly bad.  On a personal level I find his artwork to be enjoyable and I think it's better then his writing. The main problem is the author uses his comic as a platform for his world view so much so that expressing that view is more important then writing compelling believable characters and or engaging plots. Combine that with the fact that that the author himself is very libertarian and not shy about sharing his opinion you are going to get a lot of people who do not share his world view that really hate his comic.  This fandom on a whole tends to be rather liberal. 

I followed better days for years and enjoyed it but when it ended I realized I only kept reading because I wanted to see how it ended. I've moved on my tastes have changed and I just do not find his writing to be worth reading. I don't think however it's bad enough to inspire the kind of strong emotions people have for it.


----------



## Project H311H0UND (Jul 29, 2012)

Ilayas said:


> The comic it's self has ok writing and art won't claim either or amazingly good or amazingly bad.  On a personal level I find his artwork to be enjoyable and I think it's better then his writing. The main problem is the author uses his comic as a platform for his world view so much so that expressing that view is more important then writing compelling believable characters and or engaging plots. Combine that with the fact that that the author himself is very libertarian and not shy about sharing his opinion you are going to get a lot of people who do not share his world view that really hate his comic.  This fandom on a whole tends to be rather liberal.
> 
> I followed better days for years and enjoyed it but when it ended I realized I only kept reading because I wanted to see how it ended. I've moved on my tastes have changed and I just do not find his writing to be worth reading. I don't think however it's bad enough to inspire the kind of strong emotions people have for it.



I kinda like those comics somewhat but, I got tired of them pretty fast.

The one comic I used too read all the time but, now i'm sick of it to death is Suicide for Hire. Way too much talking, too much dialog, and it takes too long for the guy to post a new page. It doesn't help ever that the whole plot revolves around suicide and murder.


----------



## Heliophobic (Jul 29, 2012)

Ikrit said:


> does homestuck count?



It most certainly does.

Hussie should have stuck with shit like Problem Sleuth and Bard Quest. He's great at silly, fun comics (I fucking love SBaHJ), but he cannot pull off this "epic" shit. The story itself is fantastic, it just fell into the wrong hands.

It's complicated. Shut up.


----------



## Gryphoneer (Jul 29, 2012)

Aleu said:


> Clarification would be really awesome.


Only maladjusted fantards gushing over his drek can't seem to notice the abject levels of racism, ableism, misogyny, patriarchy and cruel, vile, inhumane politics suffusing his output.


----------



## lupinealchemist (Jul 30, 2012)

Ozriel said:


> There's also a webcomic I remember being advertized at nekocon a few years back that involved werewolves...Ermmm...Peter is the Wolf or something.


That comic is kinda enjoyable if you ignore the sex or better yet choose the non-adult version.


----------



## Aleu (Jul 30, 2012)

Gryphoneer said:


> Only maladjusted fantards gushing over his drek can't seem to notice the abject levels of racism, ableism, misogyny, patriarchy and cruel, vile, inhumane politics suffusing his output.



Yes, reading a comic once totally makes me a fantard.


----------



## Ozriel (Jul 30, 2012)

lupinealchemist said:


> That comic is kinda enjoyable if you ignore the sex or better yet choose the non-adult version.



The non-Adult version makes me want to read twilight to entertain myself. There's barely any plot to it unless you read the adult...IMO.

Alpha Luna isn't THAT bad of a webcomic, although I wish that the author would update it regularly.
There's also "Paradigm Shift", which plays on the werewolf thing. The downside is that the story tends to move very slow to reach a point, despite the 1 week--to now 1 month updating.


----------



## Gryphoneer (Jul 30, 2012)

Aleu said:


> Yes, reading a comic once totally makes me a fantard.


No, refusing to see the obvious and defending that makes you one.


----------



## Conn1496 (Jul 30, 2012)

Project H311H0UND said:


> Suicide for Hire. Way too much talking, too much dialog, and it takes too long for the guy to post a new page. It doesn't help ever that the whole plot revolves around suicide and murder.



Don't forget the lack of morality, that's always important.


----------



## Judge Spear (Jul 30, 2012)

Gone for a while and now I can check this thread again. First thing I want to address is the running argument I see.
Not sure if you're a friend just messing with Aleu. But if not, Gryphoneer, shut the Hell up. The foulness in Better Days may not strike everyone immediately and that doesn't mean diddly dick, got me? Calm your ass down and stop labeling motherfuckers for trying to put a different perspective on shit that may in fact be taken out of context for all fuck knows. God, I hate that crap.

And Aleu the reason I personally don't like BD is because of all the text. It's too much for a comic. So many walls... It got annoying very fast. The other stuff was meh. I couldn't care less. The incest seemed more like the characters being overly curious and exploring taboo things at a young age probably due to the effects of a broken home. I didn't see Naylor glorify it like some shit I've seen in Vocaloids videos (I don't wanna explain). The rest of the stuff flew over my head, so I can't give a valid opinion on it. Not saying they're good concepts. Not saying the opposite.
Controversy isn't inherently wrong. If that were the case, Giger would be locked up and art would be dead in general.


----------



## CrazyLee (Jul 30, 2012)

Ozriel said:


> There's also a webcomic I remember being advertized at nekocon a few years back that involved werewolves...Ermmm...Peter is the Wolf or something.
> 
> I am not a fan of webcomics that use sex in order to snatch in readers, but I am biased.



Werewolves and fucking every 5 minutes? Yea, that would be it.

Peter and the Wolf's creator is right wing and libertarian as well, which still makes me beg the question why so many older furry artists are right wing?


----------



## Aleu (Jul 31, 2012)

Gryphoneer said:


> No, refusing to see the obvious and defending that makes you one.



There's a difference between refusing to see something and just plain not able to see it.


----------



## Gryphoneer (Jul 31, 2012)

Pachi-O said:


> Gryphoneer, shut the Hell up.


Hahaha, no.



Aleu said:


> There's a difference between refusing to see something and just plain not able to see it.


But consider that the night is longest before day, grasshopper.

It's true, reasoning with fanbois is like trying to negotiate with a mudslide.


----------



## Aleu (Jul 31, 2012)

Gryphoneer said:


> Hahaha, no.
> 
> 
> But consider that the night is longest before day, grasshopper.
> ...



Except I'm not a fanboy. And you're supposed to drink mudslides, not negotiate with them.
I read through webcomics with the same amount of mental focus as reading the Sunday funnies. The only time I'll ever say a comic is bad is if the plot is bad and probably if the characters annoy the shit out of me. Better Days just seemed like a backstory thing to Original Life. It's not bad but it's not good. Sure some parts of it made me laugh but overall it was just mediocre. Kinda like Seinfeld.


----------



## Vukasin (Jul 31, 2012)

Gryphoneer said:


> No, refusing to see the obvious and defending that makes you one.


To be honest I can see where you're coming from (kinda), but you're making it look way worse/extreme than it actually is. Just because you choose to look at it in a certain way doesn't mean everyone will, and just because people see the comic differently than you doesn't mean they're a fanboy.

(inb4 I get called a fanboy.)


----------



## Aleu (Jul 31, 2012)

Vukasin said:


> To be honest I can see where you're coming from (kinda), but you're making it look way worse/extreme than it actually is. Just because you choose to look at it in a certain way doesn't mean everyone will, and just because people see the comic differently than you doesn't mean they're a fanboy.
> 
> (inb4 I get called a fanboy.)



I couldn't bring myself to be a fanboy of BD or OL. Not enough gay.


----------



## Zydrate Junkie (Jul 31, 2012)

Dokid said:


> what about cheap thrills?


The only problem I find with Cheap Thrills is it's brutally inconsistent update days.


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Jul 31, 2012)

Zydrate Junkie said:


> The only problem I find with Cheap Thrills is it's brutally inconsistent update days.



I think she's had some personal issues to deal with of late according to her journals. I'm just amazed at how she kept it up for as long as she did. Her progress in her art has been a wonderful journey in and of itself...


----------



## Gryphoneer (Jul 31, 2012)

Vukasin said:


> To be honest I can see where you're coming from (kinda), but you're making it look way worse/extreme than it actually is. Just because you choose to look at it in a certain way doesn't mean everyone will, and just because people see the comic differently than you doesn't mean they're a fanboy.
> 
> (inb4 I get called a fanboy.)


Not to drag that out any longer (lest Pachi-O gets _really _mad at me), but you sound more like one of those "there are more perspectives of how to look at it than that" guys, with isn't inherently something bad. Yet I daresay if somebody who defends and even praises its objectively non-existent good sides he's indeed a fanboy.

It's sad to see that all the garbage of the last years still hasn't convinced the former that there's no room for arguing left, however.


----------

